
IOS C64 emulator gets BASIC - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/18/as-apple-relaxes-app-store-rules-c64-emulator-for-ios-gets-basi/
======
elblanco
Like most of the recent about face with Apple's policies regarding the App
store, one can only marvel at what a complete and utter waste of everybody's
time and energy their previous policy was.

------
Xuzz
Apple's new policies allow interpreters, but they disallow downloading code to
be interpreted. Yet, they allow you to type in your own code.

Interesting.

~~~
spicyj
Basically, their policy is to prevent your program from changing in
functionality after they approve it. They don't want you to be able to add
features, etc., after it's approved without rereviewing it.

